# Help! We want to get started in DTG printing



## ludicrousman (Oct 1, 2010)

My wife and I are just starting up in this. She's a designer and I'm the business guy. We want to get started in Direct to Garment Printing but are not sure of the best options for someone starting off.
I read about Anajet, but at $18,000+ its too pricey for us. We're willing to start with about a $10,000 printer. Something used is good. 
Any words of advice on printers, where to buy and how to begin?


----------



## tallcotton (May 4, 2008)

Try the Classified on this site. there are a few for sale. the Anajet and the DTG are both good machines.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

for 10K you will need to start with a used machine. most are 12K and up for new. there are a ton of posts on this subject that you should read. 

go to a show and see them or make an appointment and go get a good demo. 

go to utube and look at the videos

there are a number of active distributors on this site, equipment zone, swf east, belquette come to mind.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Make sure whatever you buy has bagged ink. This will help to eliminate so many headaches. I was the first end user to use white ink, and the bagged inks are the best development to hit this industry ever. 

As binki said, check the classifieds. I know there are a couple of kiosk dty printers with bagged ink for around $5000.


----------



## myhippiefamily (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, wondering how to get a good starter machine, while on a tight budget. Definitely checking out some of the companies and resources mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Make sure there is some kind of warranty or service agreement. I would not touch DTG that is second hand without experience with the machines. 
For white t-shirts maybe not such a big issue


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Mabuzi said:


> Make sure there is some kind of warranty or service agreement. I would not touch DTG that is second hand without experience with the machines.
> For white t-shirts maybe not such a big issue


This is true because there are more factors to take into consideration before trying to tackle white ink printing such as pretreating and white ink maintenance. When buying new, the manufacturer or distributor will help you get started and train you how to use their specific machine properly and will also take responsibility for helping keep the equipment running.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Stay away from any model Tjet and kiosk 1/2. No parts left. Print engines discontinued about 7 years ago. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AmericanGraffiti (Jan 21, 2013)

Some decent feedback here, but stay far away from anajet and yes the t-jets, kiosk...

Do your homework and if possible go to a show like ISS and check out all the dtg's possible and most of all get feedback from users.
You will quickly find out what is good and what is not and if your being sold to by a used car salesmen.

Did about a years worth of looking around and research before making another purchase myself and you should check these guys out, they have been great to work with - NexusDTG.com
They have a 330 and 500 model, 500 is pretty awesome.

And bulk ink systems are my go-to, no messing around with bags and cartridges.

good luck


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I will have to disagree about the bulk ink system if you are referring to bottles. Bottles allow head pressure variance, induce micro misfires into head, and are prone to clogging due to allowing air ink contact and allowing viscosity changes. All this leads to earlier print head failure due to overheating, poorer prints, more clogged heads. Sealed carts (220ml) or bags are by far your best solution, yes more expensive but generally pay for themselves by avoiding all the above. Now some mfg like Anajet price gouge, IMHO. Also bags/Carts have been determined to be one of the secrets to success in DTG printing. Sorry no brag, just fact. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AmericanGraffiti (Jan 21, 2013)

Definitely have to disagree here, have had the pleasure "if you will" of working with both and find it a much better solution with the bulk ink system. Did my research and have only heard this happening years ago when its was first being tested. The Nexus DTG I have and another I have had for years now runs perfectly and never once an issue as you stated. And have heard from many others with this dtg that have never had a problem. 
If the manufacturer does it right and knows how to build correctly like the Nexus DTG's, you wont have a problem and yes I also save money and not have to play around with the bags and cartridges.
A lot of dtg manufacturers do this so you have to buy from them directly, so remember theres always a catch to why so many out there love to spread stories "that bulk ink doesnt work, and that you must by our cartridges or bags"
Helps them make that extra dollar off of you.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL, I have to disagree to Disagree your statement.
My disagreement is in QUOTE. 



AmericanGraffiti said:


> Definitely have to disagree here,
> 
> Me too
> 
> ...


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Whats the old saying about knowing just enough to be dangerous.? 
If anyone is being lead down the primrose path it's Nexus leading you. How long have you had your machine? How many prints? 
IMHO


----------



## AmericanGraffiti (Jan 21, 2013)

spiderx1 said:


> Whats the old saying about knowing just enough to be dangerous.?
> If anyone is being lead down the primrose path it's Nexus leading you. How long have you had your machine? How many prints?
> IMHO


The Nexus is new, but my freejet is years old and its the same dtg, but the Nexus has much better service to be aware of. Pays off to read what I stated. Everyone has there own opinions as do I.
And from my experience from actually using different dtg's with bags and cartridges, I love my bulk ink system.
You may have heard about the problems, but I actually use and own these dtg's and never had any problem...for years.


----------



## AmericanGraffiti (Jan 21, 2013)

allamerican said:


> LOL, I have to disagree to Disagree your statement.
> My disagreement is in QUOTE.


Just stating my facts and experience again...
The Nexus is new, but my freejet is years old and its the same dtg, but the Nexus has much better service to be aware of. Pays off to read what I stated. 
Everyone has there own opinions as do I. And thats great you can refill (I already know this from experience with both bags and cartridges).
And from my experience from actually using different dtg's with bags and cartridges, I love my bulk ink system.
You may have heard about the problems with bulk , but I actually use and own these dtg's and never had any problem...for years.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

No, I have used ink every way from refillable carts, to bags, to large carts, refilled bags, to bulk so no not just what I heard. But just hope some beginner does not swallow the bait being thrown out there. Well that horse is dead.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thread note: some off topic posts have been moved out of this thread. Let's keep the bickering off board.​


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just my 2 cents...I once shared a used Anajet Sprint with a former partner that he purchased on e-bay. Needless to say the printer sucked, eventually we got it running properly still had many issue after instructions and training. We've since parted ways...Lesson learned! 

Cartridges vs Bulk! After using a cartridge based system there were many issue other than ink expense. Now maybe this is just limited to the Anajet but we had many issues with the cartridge system from replacing ink charge chips, to knowing if we were almost out of ink or if it was even full. We even asked Anajet to better educate us on knowing if we were running low or not. Believe it or not they suggested we weight the cartridges. Way to much work for me! At least with a bulk system you know how much ink you have, its in plain view.

We even tried to refill the old carts, very difficult to reseal the bags inside. Talk about air!? Tons of problems. Much easier to refill a bottle, like I said this may only be limited to the Anajet cart system but for us it wasn't a very good experience.

Just a matter of opinion, but it all boils down to education on whatever ink system or dtg you decide to use. With proper care and YOUR willingness to learn your problems will be minimized, added with manufacture/distributor support and service.

Peace for now!


----------

